# Rubber mats?



## Jax89 (Feb 7, 2016)

Just moved so we are making a new bunny room and had the idea of using 3/4 inch rubber mats in one area of the room for litter boxes/ food and hay for easier clean up. Has anyone used rubber mats? We thought they'd be less slippery than coroplast since we have a bunny that doesn't like slippery surfaces. However the ones that we purchased have a rubber tire smell so we are now worried about toxicity. Has anyone else used rubber with good results? I can't find much when I google it.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 7, 2016)

I haven't used them personally but I know of people who have used them with success. The smell is likely to fade with a little bit of time. When I first bought foam puzzle mats, opening them from the packet they have a very strong smell, I took them outside, hosed them down and let them air for about 3 days before bringing them in. Rubber might take a little longer, perhaps a week? Otherwise, they are safe to use, just make sure if your bunnies have an inclination to nibble on them that they aren't ingesting any as that's really the main concern. It should be easy to vacuum though


----------



## Jax89 (Feb 8, 2016)

We gave actually built siding on them so they have no edges to bite on to, so we should be good on the chewing part. I guess the smell was so strong we were worried that the rubber could be toxic for them to constantly breathe in. It has a very strong rubber tire smell. I'm happy to know others have had success with them! We will have to try waking them! They are suuuuper heavy!


----------



## MaryAnne (Feb 8, 2016)

Good morning Jax. I use a rubber mat similar to this one: 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Bungalow...-x-5-ft-Polypropylene-Mat-844540035/202581531 
I really like it because it's waterproof and soft enough with enough gription for my bun. The downside is the ridges are almost the perfect size for a stray poo to land in, or a piece of hay. When that happens it's a bit hard to vacuum. 

Here's a pic of the cage and mat:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 8, 2016)

We use carpet and a shop vac for clean ups.


----------



## flemishwhite (Feb 8, 2016)

We have almost all hardwood floors. Of course, this is a problem for bunnies. We have inexpensive throw rugs and also carpet tiles. The carpet tiles are about 2 feet square. They are proliferated so the bunnies can run freely from room to room with "purchase" from the carpet tiles/throw rugs. There spaces between the carpet tiles/ throw rugs, but no problem as the bunnies just fly over the spaces. 
Go Bunnies!


----------



## Gnoccibun (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi Jax, I also live in an apartment with wooden floors and tiled bathrooms. My bun spends most of her time in my room which is carpeted but hates slipping and sliding across the hall to the bathroom where her litter tray, food and water is. My simple solution has been the rubber you put inside your kitchen drawers to stop things from sliding. I bought it from my local Kmart and also some from my local $2 shop. It's less than $10 and allows for perfect grip. I have noticed my bun has nibbled on parts of it but usually leaves behind the bits she has nibbled off. And no signs of toxic poisoning or anything. My vet also assured me that if she did swallow it that it would just pass through her system. To clean it I usually just shake it out and use a dust pan and broom to sweep it up. I can even wash it in water if it starts to get a bit stinky!


----------



## Jax89 (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think carpet is a good idea for my buns since they are chewers and have chewed carpet before. 
We more thought rubber would be a good flooring for easy clean up where their litterboxes/food/water/hay could be placed. I am gald to know a few of you have had success with rubber and that one of your vets said it shouldn't be a problem if they nibble a little. 
We have put siding on the edges so we don't think they should be able to chew it. I guess it was the smell that scared us. We were afraid that them breathing that in would be dangerous in some way. 
Thanks for all the advice!


----------

